# mitonner / mythonner son CV



## Startinov

Bonjour

Dans la rubrique Emploi, d'un forum d'informaticiens, un fil traitait la question d'inventer des tâches dans son CV pour adapter son profil à une offre, un membre avait répondu à un commentaire disant cela :

_ "  une des seules façon de passer du domaine X  à Y  c'est d'inventer certaines tâches Y sur le CV "_

Par dire :

_                  " J'en suis arrivé a ce point ou je mitonne mon cv et j'obtiens l'accord ... "_

J'ai cherché les différentes définitions du verbe  "mitonner" sur la cnrtl MITONNER : Définition de MITONNER, et aucune ne me semble correspondante au sens voulu dans le commentaire d'origine ..

Quelle est donc l'idée exprimée par ce membre ? est-elle la même et que le verbe n'a été bien choisi ? ou c'est moi qui trompe ..


----------



## jekoh

mythonner - traduction - Dictionnaire Français-Anglais WordReference.com


----------



## Startinov

Pardon Jekoh, mais ma question est justement de savoir si l'emploi du verbe dans ce contexte avait le sens d'inventer des tâches (mentir) ou simplement  _ prendre soin lors_ de la rédaction du CV.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

On a ici une métaphore culinaire, qui prend effectivement le sens de "préparer avec un très grand soin".


----------



## jekoh

Vu le contexte, le sens est plutôt celui d' « inventer des tâches (mentir) ».


----------



## snarkhunter

... Que le contenu du CV soit honnête ou plus ou moins mensonger, il n'en reste pas moins que l'expression "mitonner" correspond ici au fait de le concevoir avec soin !


----------



## jekoh

Non, pas du tout, « ici » il semble justement que ce ne soit pas le sens de concevoir avec soin mais bien celui de mentir.


----------



## Startinov

jekoh said:


> Non, pas du tout, « ici » il semble justement que ce ne soit pas le sens de concevoir avec soin mais bien celui de mentir.



Ma question était justement de savoir si le verbe peut "_ supporter"_ cet emploi ..


----------



## jekoh

D'après le dictionnaire WordReference, oui.


----------



## DearPrudence

Je suis complètement d'accord avec jekoh sur le fait qu'il ne s'agisse pas de "préparer avec grand soin".
Il s'agit d'un sens nouveau pour dire "mentir sur quelque chose, truquer"... (et qui vient de "mythomane", rien à voir avec la cuisine) :


> _(Familier)_ _(Néologisme)_ _(Très rare)_ Raconter volontairement des choses fausses, agir en mythomane.


Le sens de préparer avec soin n'aurait pas de sens :
" J'en suis arrivé à ce point où je mitonne mon CV et j'obtiens l'accord ... "
Cela ne serait pas logique de dire qu'on est tellement désespéré parce que son CV n'est pas accepté que l'on doit écrire celui-ci avec un grand soin.
Bien sûr que l'on soigne toujours son CV, désespéré ou non. Pas besoin d'être dans une situation extrême pour cela.
Par contre, oui, on peut être tellement désespéré que l'on mente sur son CV, qu'on "invente certaines tâches" par exemple.

Quant à "*mitonner*" dans le sens figuré pour "préparer avec soin", j'ai l'impression que l'objet est plutôt quelque chose de négatif, comme une vengeance ou un mauvais coup, et donc, j'aurais du mal à me dire que cela pourrait s'appliquer à un CV.
ATILF


> *a)* *Qqn1mitonne qqc.2*Préparer quelque chose avec soin, peu à peu et généralement *en secret*, en vue d'un certain résultat.



Ajout : pour préciser que je parle du sens figuré de "mitonner" et non de préparer de bons petits plats.


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans le sens de dire des mensonges, l'orthographe _mitonner_ est curieuse pour ne pas dire fausse. La seule orthographe de ce néologisme devrait être _mythonner_. Le sens voulu par la personne qui a rédigé cette phrase est très certainement _mythonner_, mais je rejoins snarkhunter sur le fait que la métaphore culinaire n'est pas exclue du tout. En effet, il trafique son CV, il le prépare secrètement avec soin pour qu'il corresponde aux attentes du recruteur.



DearPrudence said:


> Quant à "*mitonner*" pour préparer avec soin, j'ai l'impression que l'objet est plutôt quelque chose de négatif, comme une vengeance ou un mauvais coup


On mitonne pourtant aussi des bons petits plats, et ça, c'est drôlement positif !


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> mais je rejoins snarkhunter sur le fait que la métaphore culinaire n'est pas exclue du tout. En effet, il trafique son CV, il le prépare secrètement avec soin pour qu'il corresponde aux attentes du recruteur.


Moi aussi.
Quelqu'un qui "soigne" son CV, qui prépare un "CV aux petits oignons" ne ment sans doute pas sur ses diplômes (c'est trop risqué) mais ajoute quelques points secondaires, susceptibles de plaire au recruteur.


----------



## jekoh

Il n'a jamais été question de mentir « sur ses diplômes », mais sur les tâches précédemment effectuées (ce qui n'a rien de secondaire, c'est généralement plus important que le diplôme). La personne répond à quelqu'un qui parle très clairement d' « inventer certaines tâches sur le CV ».


----------



## JClaudeK

Je ne connaissais pas le néologisme_* mython(n)er.*_
Étant donné qu'en fait, ici, il est question de "_m*yth*onner son CV", _je me range à l'avis de jekoh et DearPrudence.


----------



## itka

Je suis bien étonnée par cette discussion ! Jamais auparavant je n'ai entendu ce néologisme "mythonner"... que je n'aurais d'ailleurs pas compris tout de suite. Je vois qu'il se trouve dans le dictionnaire du forum, mais...existe-t-il ailleurs ? (moi, je ne le vois pas, mais je n'ai pas tellement d'ouvrages de références).
Le verbe "mitonner" au sens qu'on a dit plus haut (cuisiner avec soin) me semble tout à fait convenir à la situation et l'amalgame avec ce curieux néologisme "mythonner" pourrait bien n'être alors qu'un jeu de mots plaisant...


----------



## JClaudeK

itka said:


> ce néologisme "mythonner" [....] existe-t-il ailleurs ?


Voir le lien en #14


----------



## plantin

itka said:


> l'amalgame avec ce curieux néologisme "mythonner" pourrait bien n'être alors qu'un jeu de mots plaisant...


Je crois plutôt que cette personne qui écrit dans un forum a déjà entendu le mot mais ne l'a jamais vu écrit, et qu'elle fait une magnifique faute d'orthographe.


----------



## iuytr

Je comprends aussi mythonner = mentir ou exagérer avec une orthographe qui vient du fait que c'est un langage de jeunes qui ne savent pas d'où provient ce nouveau mot quasiment argotique.
Souvent utilisé sous la forme qui devrait être mytho (abbréviation de mythomane), par exemple "celui là c'est un mytho" = il ne faut pas croire ce qu'il raconte, mais qui s'écrit plus souvent dans les forums "mito" .
Ou ici.
Du coup c'est normal cette orthographe mitonner à partir de mito = menteur !


----------



## jekoh

D'ailleurs on trouve même sur les moteurs de recherche le mot « mito » utilisé comme verbe, dérivé de « mitonner » à moins qu'il n'en soit à l'origine.


----------



## plantin

C'est pourtant si simple d'utiliser des vrais mots: _falsifier _son CV, ou pour être plus politiquement correct l'_enjoliver_.


----------



## Startinov

plantin said:


> C'est pourtant si simple d'utiliser des vrais mots: _falsifier _son CV, ou pour être plus politiquement correct l'_enjoliver_.


Tout à fait ! "_ enjoliver " _est vraiment très utilisé dans ce contexte.

A la faveur de l'option recherche avancée de Google,  j'ai cherché dans des livres des phrases dont le verbe "mitonner" a été utilisé, et j'ai réalisé que l'on trouve pas sous la plume des auteurs l'emploi de ce verbe dans ce contexte, et qu'il relève cependant du "Lexique de la cuisine" comme a été indiqué par plusieurs d'entre vous.

Toutefois, j'ai trouvé ceci :



> Nous goûtions le privilège de mitonner au public de grands moments d'émotion.





> J'en aurai chéri la plus tendre espérance; Mon cœur aura bâti sur ses attrait naissains et cru mitonner pou moi durant treize ans


----------



## Maître Capello

JClaudeK said:


> Je ne connaissais pas le néologisme_* mython(n)er.*_





itka said:


> Jamais auparavant je n'ai entendu ce néologisme "mythonner"... que je n'aurais d'ailleurs pas compris tout de suite.


Je ne le connaissais pas non plus et si d'aventure je l'avais lu avec la « bonne » orthographe (_mythonner_), je l'aurais sans doute pris pour une faute d'orthographe de _mitonner_ !


----------



## Philippides

Je ne connaissais pas "mythonner", ne l'aurait pas forcémement compris tout de suite, et ne suis pas sûr que ce soit volontaire de la part du rédacteur. 
Mais si la création de ce néologisme est volontaire, je trouve qu'il faut saluer son inventivité


----------



## JClaudeK

plantin said:


> C'est pourtant si simple d'utiliser des vrais mots: _falsifier _son CV, ou pour être plus politiquement correct l'_enjoliver_.


Pour moi, il y a une marge entre "_falsifier _son CV" et "l'_enjoliver"  _!

Justement, l'auteur dans le forum d'informaticiens ayant écrit _"J'en suis arrivé a ce point ou je mitonne mon cv et j'obtiens l'accord ... "_ a sans doute fini par _falsifier _(donc _par "mythonner"_) son CV. 
Alors que qn. qui veut juste_ l'enjoliver _pourrait dire _"J'ai mitonné un joli CV qui retient l'attention des recruteurs."_


----------



## SergueiL

"enjoliver" ou "mythonner" sont des euphémismes.
"falsifier" serait un terme employé par un policier, un juge, un censeur.
Il y a d'autres choix : bidouiller, truquer, arranger, broder, etc.


----------



## plantin

Ou encore _bidonner, _curieusement assez proche, à l'oreille, de_ mitonner._


----------



## JClaudeK

SergueiL said:


> "enjoliver" ou "mythonner" sont des euphémismes.


Si l'on s'en tient aux définitions de "mythonner", c'est plus fort qu'un euphémisme.


> mythoner
> Mentir à qqn.
> _Ouais, l'État nous michetonne, comme des grosses cochonnes, les médias nous mythonent (Kamelancien, « Du sang sur ma feuille », Coupé du monde, 2013_





> mythoner & mythonner
> mentir, [...] mystifier


----------

